# problems w/Fleischmann switches



## ÖBB (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am using Fleischmann track which I generally like but I am having a good bit of problems with their switches. Lots of derailings, engines/cars not following the rails at times not following the direction of the switch etc. Does anybody know of such problems and how to fix them? Is there another type of track that is better then Fleischmann's - keeping in mind that I run Fleischmann engines/cars?
This is driving me crazy.....

Thanks for your input!

Chris


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

All factory premade switches and even custom made switches run the risk of causeing these problems. Some of the problems are out of gauge track, frogs with burrs or ubstructions that were molded into it, messed up switch points, and the rail that slides back and forth to go from main to siding can not be in gauge as well. The track can also bo in or out or up or down depending. the fixes are simple like fileling down the burrs and ubstructions and carefully bending the rail pieces to where they should be to make them in gauge.


----------



## ÖBB (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks much!*

Hey,

Thanks a lot to the prompt and very helpful reply - I will try your advice....

Chris


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Just be careful as you do it and do not make huge ajustments at a time this way you do not brake the rails clear off or over do it. Also run an engine and cars over the switch and try to see where it derails to help you focus on the trouble spot. Then do this with each or everyother adjustment to see when it fixes the problem and so you don't end up putting it back out of gauge after correcting the issue by mistake.


----------



## ÖBB (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks - great advice! 

Chris


----------

